# Computer Desk



## fshrmn43 (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a computer desk that I recently made. I used the better part of 5 sheets of 3/4" maple plywood and edged it with poplar.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes! Very nice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a real nice arrangement. Plenty of storage. Well done. Did you do anything special for a keyboard drawer?












 







.


----------



## fshrmn43 (Apr 2, 2010)

I actually bought a pair of accu-ride suspended drawer slides that are attached to a tray that I made out of the plywood. Then the face w/ the handles are attached to the tray with hinges. The face just stays latched with a magnet. Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

wow, that's pretty fantastic looking! my only question would be about the file draws on the left, can they be opened while sitting at the desk or do you need to move out the way?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fantastic work. This is a beautiful piece. Did you make it for yourself or for someone else. I'm hoping it's for yourself because I think I would have a hard time parting with a piece this nice. Great work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a big piece! I like it a lot. It looks very well thought out and ergonomic.


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow. That is a cool piece of furniture. I wouldn't even know where to start making something like that. How did you make all those drawers and cupboards without messing up??


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cool!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks awsome! Great job...

~tom


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Came out great


----------



## fshrmn43 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys I appreciate it. Yes the desk is mine that replaces one that I bought that was made out of sawdust & glue( I cringe at that stuff).And as far as the file drawers are concerned the chair will probably have to be moved some to open the closest set(I can live with it).


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, excellent work. Im sure that will work out great. I agree that it looks very ergonomic, everything within reach without having to move too much.

Robert


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful desk! Post a picture when you get the finish on it!


----------



## fshrmn43 (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is the end results and all settled in where it`s going to stay for awhile. I finished it with 3 coats of a cheaper grade varnish,sanded then one coat of Epiphane`s. It shines like a glass bottle and hopefully a durable finish.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

fshrmn43 said:


> Here is the end results and all settled in where it`s going to stay for awhile. I finished it with 3 coats of a cheaper grade varnish,sanded then one coat of Epiphane`s. It shines like a glass bottle and hopefully a durable finish.


Looks great!!!... and it matches the walls! :laughing:

~tom


----------

